# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.12.1.1 4b1dd29 (4/28/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on our canary car in Nevada this morning.

[MOD EDIT - as a reminder, if coming to this thread to record that you have installed this FW, please use the voting buttons. "got it", "want it", "when" posts without any info regarding this release's features/updates will be removed.]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on our canary car in Nevada this morning.


I do hope this Nevada car's name is Canary


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

It’s showing up on Teslafi in Nevada


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just got this in DFW Texas. Doesn't appear to show any differences between the 12.1 and 12.1.1

Anyone know what changed?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just added the poll, we've not seen any release notes, if you have them please post.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Just got it, I'll check my car for release notes shortly. My guess is bug fixes, I got 12.1 Friday.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Just got it. Confirmed release notes same as 12.1. I think only cars with 12.1 are getting it. Must have been something wrong with 12.1.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Just got 12.1.1 after receiving 12.1 on Friday. No change in release notes. Upgrade was quick but that is expected. Haven't driven yet.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

It's obviously a bug fix release. And it must have been a big bad bug based on them completely sending it to people who had 12.1


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

aronth5 said:


> Just got 12.1.1 after receiving 12.1 on Friday. No change in release notes. Upgrade was quick but that is expected. Haven't driven yet.


Drove to work and didnt notice anything different.


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

probably bug fix. I had a lot pf problem with the screen non responsive with 12.1


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Pol Bettinger said:


> Just got 12.1.1 in Europe (Luxembourg) I have no NoA but I do have automatic passing Light now.
> the NAV data is still EU-2018.42-1729


What is "automatic passing light"?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> What is "automatic passing light"?


Redlight passing warning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion. I translated wrong. Automatic high beams. No 150kw charging no NoA... No red light stopping.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Pol Bettinger said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I translated wrong. Automatic high beams. No 150kw charging no NoA... No red light stopping.


Auto high beam came this late? I don't understand. Is it something to do with regulations in Europe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

I have no clue, regulation would make me wonder, but who knows... I wonder also as the option was already turned on. Can't remeber if the option was already there when I initially configured the car, but I do remember that i always had to switch high beams off manually.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

12.1.1 appears to be moving out in large quantities. It already has far surpassed the number of installs from all other version 12 releases in just the last two days, according to TeslaFi.

I will note that I had emailed a bug report to Tesla about my Model 3 not sleeping barely at all under 8.5 (where about 75% of Model 3 owners are right now). Tesla acknowledged the lack of sleep time in 8.5 and stated that it would be fixed in the next version. Hopefully, with this large update of 12.1.1, the sleep issue will be addressed.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just got it. My update came with FSD that I ordered last Friday.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unplugged said:


> 12.1.1 appears to be moving out in large quantities. It already has far surpassed the number of installs from all other version 12 releases in just the last two days, according to TeslaFi.
> 
> I will note that I had emailed a bug report to Tesla about my Model 3 not sleeping barely at all under 8.5 (where about 75% of Model 3 owners are right now). Tesla acknowledged the lack of sleep time in 8.5 and stated that it would be fixed in the next version. Hopefully, with this large update of 12.1.1, the sleep issue will be addressed.


Hello Unplugged. Do you use Teslafi? On 8.5 my 3 slept great with the sleep setting as recommended by Teslafi. I'm hoping it will be th same under the 12.1.1.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Do you use Teslafi? On 8.5 my 3 slept great with the sleep setting as recommended by Teslafi.


I have used TeslaFi since July 2018. Sleep was great until my install of 8.5. Not sure why some folks have success and others don't on sleep with 8.5. But I have seen posts commenting that sleep has been a problem since installing 8.5.

Once, when I had both TeslaFi and an Android app running, the Model 3 wouldn't sleep. But once I deleted the app, everything went back to normal. Tesla appears to acknowledge the sleep issue in their response that all will be fixed in an upcoming update. I guess I was just one of the unlucky ones with this update.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Quick observations: Passenger seat heater still being shut off on its own; first time ever, the auto park function went live inside my garage.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unplugged said:


> I have used TeslaFi since July 2018. Sleep was great until my install of 8.5. Not sure why some folks have success and others don't on sleep with 8.5. But I have seen posts commenting that sleep has been a problem since installing 8.5.
> 
> Once, when I had both TeslaFi and an Android app running, the Model 3 wouldn't sleep. But once I deleted the app, everything went back to normal. Tesla appears to acknowledge the sleep issue in their response that all will be fixed in an upcoming update. I guess I was just one of the unlucky ones with this update.


I find it strange that some people on xxx firmware have no problems with sleep, and others can't get their car to sleep at all. I'll check back tomorrow after the first night on 12.1.1


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

Technician pushed this update down to me this evening for my HW3.0 Model 3 (purchased 2 weeks ago). 

This version finally enables Sentry mode for Model 3s with HW3. Was on 2019.7.105 prior to this (actually updated to 105 this morning).

Technician said it had JUST come out for HW3.0 when he texted me 2 hours ago.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't know if it came with 12.1 or 12.1.1, but I'm now told how many sentry mode events happened while I was away.

Also to address what someone else said, my release notes do indicate 150 kw charging.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

HCD3 said:


> My update came with FSD that I ordered last Friday.


Wait, what?
There is no such thing as FSD yet. Supposed to be ready by the end of the year.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

DWalker said:


> Technician pushed this update down to me this evening for my HW3.0 Model 3 (purchased 2 weeks ago).


Ugh, this reminds me that for several months we are going to have updates for hw 2.0 and 3.0 separately... keeping track of updates just became more complicated...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> Wait, what?
> There is no such thing as FSD yet. Supposed to be ready by the end of the year.


I think he's saying that he purchased the FSD upgrade option, and received the confirmation message on his screen right after installing 2019.12.1.1. Others who purchased FSD post-delivery have similarly reported not seeing the confirmation message until the first firmware update after adding the FSD option.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Joaquin said:


> Wait, what?
> There is no such thing as FSD yet. Supposed to be ready by the end of the year.


FSD also includes features included in EAP that aren't included in AP (mark 2).


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

That request for update button is going to generate some great stats:
- times button was pressed immediately after an update
- times pressed per day/hour/minute/second by same user
- times update issued without button pressed while update was available for days/hours/minutes/seconds
- times area around button was pressed resulting in no action
- times service told owner to press it to fix mechanical issue
- times service told owner to press it to fix sw issue
- times self destruct count down displayed after 50 presses in one day


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> That request for update button is going to generate some great stats:
> - times button was pressed immediately after an update
> - times pressed per day/hour/minute/second by same user
> - times update issued without button pressed while update was available for days/hours/minutes/seconds
> ...


Yeah, it'll be the new F5, for those who were having withdrawals. Something tells me it won't really change your position in the lottery. They probably put it in there with zero underlying code. Kinda like the "door close" button in an elevator, which is often purported to be a dummy button to give you the illusion of control.


----------



## pyrotech6 (Apr 14, 2018)

DWalker said:


> Technician pushed this update down to me this evening for my HW3.0 Model 3 (purchased 2 weeks ago).
> 
> This version finally enables Sentry mode for Model 3s with HW3. Was on 2019.7.105 prior to this (actually updated to 105 this morning).
> 
> Technician said it had JUST come out for HW3.0 when he texted me 2 hours ago.


Thanks for the info. I'm just curious, what is your VIN (approximately)? I'm just about to pick up my car, and I want to try and find out if I will be getting HW3.0.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

pyrotech6 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm just curious, what is your VIN (approximately)? I'm just about to pick up my car, and I want to try and find out if I will be getting HW3.0.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


My VIN last 6 starts with 326.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unplugged said:


> I have used TeslaFi since July 2018. Sleep was great until my install of 8.5. Not sure why some folks have success and others don't on sleep with 8.5. But I have seen posts commenting that sleep has been a problem since installing 8.5.
> 
> Once, when I had both TeslaFi and an Android app running, the Model 3 wouldn't sleep. But once I deleted the app, everything went back to normal. Tesla appears to acknowledge the sleep issue in their response that all will be fixed in an upcoming update. I guess I was just one of the unlucky ones with this update.


Slept all night last night.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Mike said:


> Quick observations: Passenger seat heater still being shut off on its own; first time ever, the auto park function went live inside my garage.


Thank you! Was coming here to ask about this.

This happens every drive. I'll turn on the seat heater for my wife, put the car in reverse and by the time the garage is closing the seat heater has turned itself off. Passenger side only. Every time I shift into gear (drive as well as reverse) without fail... or should I say every time WITH fail?

#firstworldproblems

EDIT: Note that this also happens in my wife's Model S, so it is definitely the firmware and not vehicle specific.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Joaquin said:


> Wait, what?
> There is no such thing as FSD yet. Supposed to be ready by the end of the year.


Right but my Tesla account let me order FSD. I had AP, the update gave me NOA, Summon etc. On my account web page it says Full Self Driving. Elon claims FSD will be "Feature complete by the end of this year ". Stay tuned on that one.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Right but my Tesla account let me order FSD. I had AP, the update gave me NOA, Summon etc. On my account web page it says Full Self Driving. Elon claims FSD will be "Feature complete by the end of this year ". Stay tuned on that one.


For those coming from the new feature set "AP", FSD brings you to parity with those of us with EAP. with the actual FSD features 'coming sometime in the future". Tesla having renamed and rearranged the features has caused a communication issue for sure, and not for the first time involving AP.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> For those coming from the new feature set "AP", FSD brings you to parity with those of us with EAP. with the actual FSD features 'coming sometime in the future". Tesla having renamed and rearranged the features has caused a communication issue for sure, and not for the first time involving AP.


Thanks Mel.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> That request for update button is going to generate some great stats:
> - times button was pressed immediately after an update
> - times pressed per day/hour/minute/second by same user
> - times update issued without button pressed while update was available for days/hours/minutes/seconds
> ...


I hope one day Tesla implements this button.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> Thank you! Was coming here to ask about this.
> 
> This happens every drive. I'll turn on the seat heater for my wife, put the car in reverse and by the time the garage is closing the seat heater has turned itself off. Passenger side only. Every time shift into gear (drive as well as reverse) without fail... or should I say every time WITH fail?
> 
> #firstworldproblems


In other news (which I will also post at the 2.5 thread), 12.1.1 NOA still:

hugs the left side of the lane,
takes at least two seconds to think about actually starting a lane change (to pass),
does not know how to match speed and merge onto (HWY 401) without me stepping on the accelerator, and
keeps the turn signal on if I force a lane change to pass someone (only way to cnx the signal is tap stalk in opposite direction).


----------



## Inahas (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not liking this "bug fix update" so far. 

The LTE signal seems to be much weaker now and the car loses the signal all the time causing the music streaming to stop. 

The car simply refused to go into Drive this morning. It seemed to be stuck, because after I pressed D multiple time, then Park then D trying to make it react they all activated in quick succession and I got a bunch of bells and warning messages at once. Then shortly after while I was driving to work the screen partially froze (speed indicator locked at 1 mph, not sure if the navigation system was updating) and I had to do the 2-button reset to get it back to life. 

I also had to do the 2-button reset yesterday hoping to restore the LTE signal, but it didn't help much. 

All in all, I've noticed more issues the last 24 hours than I have over the last 3 months. It's never a good idea to rush two software releases so quickly back to back. It means Tesla didn't really put much QA into insuring that the "bug fixes" didn't have undesirable side effects and caused a regression.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Inahas said:


> I'm not liking this "bug fix update" so far.
> 
> The LTE signal seems to be much weaker now and the car loses the signal all the time causing the music streaming to stop.
> 
> ...


Or your firmware didn't install properly. If a significant number of other people who just upgraded to 12.1.1 report these problems, then the "bug fixes" are likely to blame. But if a day or so goes by (since this firmware has been installed in a _lot_ of cars) and there aren't multiple reports of these bugs, then I think it's appropriate to call for service and see if they're willing to re-install the firmware or otherwise troubleshoot the problems.


----------



## Inahas (Jun 21, 2017)

DocScott said:


> Or your firmware didn't install properly. If a significant number of other people who just upgraded to 12.1.1 report these problems, then the "bug fixes" are likely to blame. But if a day or so goes by (since this firmware has been installed in a _lot_ of cars) and there aren't multiple reports of these bugs, then I think it's appropriate to call for service and see if they're willing to re-install the firmware or otherwise troubleshoot the problems.


Yeah that's why I came here to see if anyone else is experiencing similar issues. But it's been less than 24 hours so it's too early to tell. But I really don't see how the firmware would not install "properly". I'm a software engineer and I know how these upgrades work. I don't think there is an ambiguous middle case. It either installs successfully or doesn't install at all. It may require a reboot, but I already did 2 resets.

On the positive side, my rear camera seems to work properly again. After 12.1 I started getting frequent (as in almost every time) black screens when I go in reverse.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Inahas said:


> I'm not liking this "bug fix update" so far.
> 
> The LTE signal seems to be much weaker now and the car loses the signal all the time causing the music streaming to stop.
> 
> ...


Have you sent bug reports?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Inahas said:


> Yeah that's why I came here to see if anyone else is experiencing similar issues. But it's been less than 24 hours so it's too early to tell. But I really don't see how the firmware would not install "properly". I'm a software engineer and I know how these upgrades work. I don't think there is an ambiguous middle case. It either installs successfully or doesn't install at all. It may require a reboot, but I already did 2 resets.


Searching the forums reveals a fair number of posts like this one. There's a failed update, and then some things don't work. Often, it seems to be that features such as AP are missing. But sometimes the problems seem to be a bit more peculiar, like this owner's inability to shift in to drive.

Without knowing more about exactly how Tesla handles firmware updates, it's hard to say what's happening. I could start trying to make stuff up, but you're the expert (I'm an experimental physicist, so I'm not clueless about these things, but I'm certainly not a software engineer!).


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mike said:


> In other news (which I will also post at the 2.5 thread), 12.1.1 NOA still:
> 
> hugs the left side of the lane,
> takes at least two seconds to think about actually starting a lane change (to pass),
> ...


The left lane hugging scares me when engaged on a 2 lane road.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> Is roll out slowing down? I haven't got mine?


66% of model 3's are still on 8.5.


----------



## eagleco (Dec 10, 2018)

Got it yesterday afternoon and have noticed a couple of issues so far, not sure if they're related to the update

AP/NOA disengaged while driving in the carpool lane this morning with only a subtle chime (not the loud take over immediately chime) and the car started drifting to the left. At the time it was sprinkling rain lightly. AP was unavailable for a couple minutes following this (with a "cruise not available" message) and the headlight icon turned blue, don't think I've seen that before. It was just barely sprinkling at the time, not sure if that's related. *Has anyone else seen the headlight icon turn blue?* Perhaps that's the headlights turning on as a failover if day/night can't be determined?
On the way back from a meeting this afternoon I was on NOA on a cloverleaf style two lane offramp (405N exit to Carson St) and the car seemed to lose track of the lane lines and drifted from the right lane into the left (outer) and was headed for the curb before I intervened. Haven't driven this particular offramp before but single lane clover leafs were pretty good on 2019.8.5.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

eagleco said:


> Got it yesterday afternoon and have noticed a couple of issues so far, not sure if they're related to the update
> 
> AP/NOA disengaged while driving in the carpool lane this morning with only a subtle chime (not the loud take over immediately chime) and the car started drifting to the left. At the time it was sprinkling rain lightly. AP was unavailable for a couple minutes following this (with a "cruise not available" message) and the headlight icon turned blue, don't think I've seen that before. It was just barely sprinkling at the time, not sure if that's related. *Has anyone else seen the headlight icon turn blue?* Perhaps that's the headlights turning on as a failover if day/night can't be determined?
> On the way back from a meeting this afternoon I was on NOA on a cloverleaf style two lane offramp (405N exit to Carson St) and the car seemed to lose track of the lane lines and drifted from the right lane into the left (outer) and was headed for the curb before I intervened. Haven't driven this particular offramp before but single lane clover leafs were pretty good on 2019.8.5.
> ...


I know since 8.x, if rain is involved, I have also gotten the same AP decoupling and warning of unavailability.

IIRC, a blue headlamp icon equates to the high beams being on.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

eagleco said:


> Got it yesterday afternoon and have noticed a couple of issues so far, not sure if they're related to the update
> 
> AP/NOA disengaged while driving in the carpool lane this morning with only a subtle chime (not the loud take over immediately chime) and the car started drifting to the left. At the time it was sprinkling rain lightly. AP was unavailable for a couple minutes following this (with a "cruise not available" message) and the headlight icon turned blue, don't think I've seen that before. It was just barely sprinkling at the time, not sure if that's related. *Has anyone else seen the headlight icon turn blue?* Perhaps that's the headlights turning on as a failover if day/night can't be determined?
> On the way back from a meeting this afternoon I was on NOA on a cloverleaf style two lane offramp (405N exit to Carson St) and the car seemed to lose track of the lane lines and drifted from the right lane into the left (outer) and was headed for the curb before I intervened. Haven't driven this particular offramp before but single lane clover leafs were pretty good on 2019.8.5.
> ...


I've had AP give up very frequently when I'm in an HOV lane with a "Simulated Island" (which is CalTrans speak for quadruple yellow lines) between the HOV and main freeway. The car doesn't seem to really know what to do with a disjointed HOV lane. It's done this from back in September, up to this past Saturday. Although it has given me the "Take Over Immediately" alert, not a simple chime. Haven't tried it yet on 12.1.1.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Inahas said:


> I'm not liking this "bug fix update" so far.
> 
> The LTE signal seems to be much weaker now and the car loses the signal all the time causing the music streaming to stop.


I'm still on 2019.8.5 and I feel like I've seen this too. I haven't had much of an impact because I'm using bluetooth for audio and most of my content is already on my phone. However I've seen a low number of bars recently, last week or so. Curious if its a geographical issue due to network issues.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I just drove about 150 miles with much of it using autosteer... it did monumentally better in staying centered on curves instead of cutting to the inside of the curve.


----------



## eagleco (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike said:


> I know since 8.x, if rain is involved, I have also gotten the same AP decoupling and warning of unavailability.
> 
> IIRC, a blue headlamp icon equates to the high beams being on.


Did you get a loud warning or did it give up quietly? And you're right, I checked the manual and it was just the non-auto high beam indicator which is what threw me off (normal green headlight icon wasn't visible)










Alighieri256 said:


> I've had AP give up very frequently when I'm in an HOV lane with a "Simulated Island" (which is CalTrans speak for quadruple yellow lines) between the HOV and main freeway. The car doesn't seem to really know what to do with a disjointed HOV lane. It's done this from back in September, up to this past Saturday. Although it has given me the "Take Over Immediately" alert, not a simple chime. Haven't tried it yet on 12.1.1.


Interesting, first time I've experienced it. I think the car generally does a good job perceiving that style of isolated carpool lane, but I'm looking forward to NOA getting a little smarter in its usage/timing of getting into/out of carpool lanes 😂


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

eagleco said:


> Did you get a loud warning or did it give up quietly? And you're right, I checked the manual and it was just the non-auto high beam indicator which is what threw me off (normal green headlight icon wasn't visible)
> View attachment 25424
> 
> 
> Interesting, first time I've experienced it. I think the car generally does a good job perceiving that style of isolated carpool lane, but I'm looking forward to NOA getting a little smarter in its usage/timing of getting into/out of carpool lanes 😂


I never got the loud warning, just the mild one that appears just above the odometer card area.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

eagleco said:


> Did you get a loud warning or did it give up quietly? And you're right, I checked the manual and it was just the non-auto high beam indicator which is what threw me off (normal green headlight icon wasn't visible)
> View attachment 25424
> 
> 
> Interesting, first time I've experienced it. I think the car generally does a good job perceiving that style of isolated carpool lane, but I'm looking forward to NOA getting a little smarter in its usage/timing of getting into/out of carpool lanes 😂


Yeah, it's always given me trouble on one stretch of I-5, both directions between San Juan Capistrano and Tustin. I didn't buy the carpool stickers, so I have to keep out unless I have someone with me. When I'm in the carpool lane, it makes me take over. When I'm out of it, NoA is constantly trying to change lanes out of lane 1, and when I cancel, it immediately pops back up until the quad yellows switch to a dash. then it's smooth sailing until the quad yellows pop back up.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

I didn't see this mentioned but I noticed the logic of the automatic interior lights changed in a recent update. Previously when you closed all the doors the interior lights would immediately fade out, and then they would come back on when you pushed the brake, and then they'd fade out again when you changed to drive/reverse. Now the logic has changed so they stay on momentarily even when all the doors are closed and don't fade out until you "shift" into gear.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Yeah, it'll be the new F5, for those who were having withdrawals. Something tells me it won't really change your position in the lottery. They probably put it in there with zero underlying code. Kinda like the "door close" button in an elevator, which is often purported to be a dummy button to give you the illusion of control.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Alighieri256 said:


> Yeah, it's always given me trouble on one stretch of I-5, both directions between San Juan Capistrano and Tustin. I didn't buy the carpool stickers, so I have to keep out unless I have someone with me. When I'm in the carpool lane, it makes me take over. When I'm out of it, NoA is constantly trying to change lanes out of lane 1, and when I cancel, it immediately pops back up until the quad yellows switch to a dash. then it's smooth sailing until the quad yellows pop back up.


If you have "Use HOV lanes" off, NoA will avoid them. Even if you force it to go in, it will try to get out. Likewise, if it's turned on, it will always want to be in the HOV lane no matter what.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> If you have "Use HOV lanes" off, NoA will avoid them. Even if you force it to go in, it will try to get out. Likewise, if it's turned on, it will always want to be in the HOV lane no matter what.


Very aware of that. When I said lane 1,I may have misspoken. I mean the first lane that is not the HOV lane.

The problem them, I'm guessing, is that when the HOV lane splits off, the car interprets the furthest left non-HOV lane as an HOV lane and tries to get out.


----------



## JulienParis86 (Jan 9, 2019)

Got the notification on my iPhone, opened the Tesla app and… nothing ?!

Anyone with the same issue ?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Alighieri256 said:


> Very aware of that. When I said lane 1,I may have misspoken. I mean the first lane that is not the HOV lane.
> 
> The problem them, I'm guessing, is that when the HOV lane splits off, the car interprets the furthest left non-HOV lane as an HOV lane and tries to get out.


In another thread I posited that the lane next to the HOV lane is being treated as the passing lane for vehicles that legally cannot use the HOV lane for passing.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm just speculating, but it looks like they may have made some adjustments to the traffic display. After updating last night, I didn't have any traffic avatars showing on my display for about the first 10 minutes of driving to work. I don't think the lane markers were showing either but I can't remember for sure. After about 10 minutes, the lane markers and other cars started popping up on the display. I wonder if the system was recalibrating after the update due to some changes. There wasn't enough traffic this morning to gauge whether or not there was any improvement in the behavior of traffic avatars, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## BenG (Aug 12, 2018)

rrmac1912 said:


> I think they pulled the update, I got the notification and was going to wait until tonight to install it, but now it's gone the AM.


TeslaFi is show recently installs so it doesn't look like it was pulled:


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

rrmac1912 said:


> I think they pulled the update, I got the notification and was going to wait until tonight to install it, but now it's gone the AM.


705 installations so far today on TeslaFi, including many, many Model 3's, with several within the last hour.

I installed this one last night. EAP seemed a bit better behaved than it was on 2019.8.5, with more natural acceleration and deceleration. At one point it got confused for about a tenth of a second as an exit veered off from the right lane, but it corrected itself before I had to override it.

My LR RWD's interpolated 100% range is still in the low 300s. Maybe I will try running the battery down to 10% or lower and back up to 100% to see if I can get it to recalibrate itself. I tried that earlier this week but only took it as far as 17%; perhaps a deeper discharge was needed.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Mike said:


> I never got the loud warning, just the mild one that appears just above the odometer card area.


I was having the same problem. Put in a service request they sent a mobile service tech to replace my left repeater camera after they said they were still seeing the fault. My car is currently at a service center and they are replacing the whole computer, harness, and anything else that comes up.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> In another thread I posited that the lane next to the HOV lane is being treated as the passing lane for vehicles that legally cannot use the HOV lane for passing.


Yeah, I'm familiar with that behavior as well. But when an upcoming lane change pops up to leave the passing lane, it can be definitively cancelled with one tap. Also, that never pops up when there's a car immediately on your right. The situation I'm talking about doesn't care about any of that. It's a malfunction. A misinterpretation.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The backup camera starting out black was much more of an issue for my car with this release. Multiple times yesterday it took more than just the second or so to come alive that it occasionally did on 2019.8.x. A few times yeasterday it was between 5-10 seconds, and when backing into tight spaces with traffic around, where it would be most useful and don’t have 10 seconds to wait for it.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I spoke to Tesla they said this release also buggy, they will stop rolling out will release another one to fix them.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

^Doh. I've noticed FM radio only outputs sound for a short time before going (radio) silent.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> I spoke to Tesla they said this release also buggy, they will stop rolling out will release another one to fix them.


That's unfortunate. It's now uploaded to 40% of the TeslaFi fleet of Model 3's. That's pretty significant for them to roll back on.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Streaming radio is broken for me after updating last night. One song plays and then always stops on the next song with a loading error.

Update:
Reset (holding down steering wheel buttons) seems to have resolved the issue. Those having issues, I suggest trying a reset.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> That's unfortunate. It's now uploaded to 40% of the TeslaFi fleet of Model 3's. That's pretty significant for them to roll back on.


So far it's been very stable for me. Backup cam is immediate now vs 5 second delay on 8.3. My update came with the FSD I ordered a few days prior to getting the update. AP seems fine. I tried Auto parallel park today. It was hit and miss. It hit he curb bit missed the rim
Phew!


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

BenG said:


> TeslaFi is show recently installs so it doesn't look like it was pulled:
> 
> View attachment 25457


Lots today and yesterday . 783 today alone.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

While I understand the need to provide language choices now that they are shipping outside the US, one peeve for me is that the language choices were put more centrally on the display settings screen than others which we are likely to change more often like Energy Display. Language settings in my opinion is something one is not as likely to change after selecting it once. Some of you may disagree LoL.


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

I was just notified by Tesla that 12.1.1 has a problem and all updates to this version have stopped on the M3. I'm bummed because I was looking forward to some of the features. They are now saying the latest update is 8.6.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

I experienced several bugs during a drive from Phoenix to Tucson today. The streaming radio stopped/skipped randomly, HD radio quit, autopilot had various quirks - rebooted, didn't fix. Waiting for the next update....


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

They took 8.5 that had reboot problems and fixed that for 8.6 so if you call your local SC all they can give you is 8.6.


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

Tesla told another person to wait one to two weeks for the next firmware update.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

The Tesla app told me that I had a new version cued for install this morning but when I went to the car it had disappeared. It also disappeared from the app so clearly it was pulled back... I'm currently on 2019.12.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Multiple reports on this thread of Tesla saying 12.1.1 has been halted due to bugs. Also many reports of updates being offered and then disappearing before install. Also multiple reports of bugs! So that's all consistent.

And yet TeslaFi is still showing a high rate of installs. Is there some kind of lag for when TeslaFi knows about an update? Or some other explanation for the discrepancy?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

DocScott said:


> Multiple reports on this thread of Tesla saying 12.1.1 has been halted due to bugs. Also many reports of updates being offered and then disappearing before install. Also multiple reports of bugs! So that's all consistent.
> 
> And yet TeslaFi is still showing a high rate of installs. Is there some kind of lag for when TeslaFi knows about an update? Or some other explanation for the discrepancy?


It's still rolling out to S/X at a rapid rate, but Model 3 installs have slowed to a trickle since this afternoon. If they are indeed slowing the rollout due to a bug, it's possible that it could be specific to the Model 3.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> Ya, it looks like 2019.8.6.3 84f1ada only has a few installs. I think its a new release and was probably drowned out in the summary view by all the 12.1.1 chatter.


12.1 brought an issue which limits charging to 9amps. 12.1.1 now and the issue remains. Spoke to Tesla SC who said there was an update on deck and they are going to try to push tonight. Will see what's next.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I've got 2019.12.1.1 (got it this morning) coming from 2019.7.105.

On 2019.7.105 I didn't have Sentry mode and while I had NOA I didn't have the option for not confirming automatic lane changes nor did I have the option to automatically enable NOA.

With 2019.12.1.1 I gained Sentry Mode and the option to automatically enable NOA but I still do not have the option for not confirming automatic lane changes.

Everything worked fine this morning but on my drive home from work today the right stalk would do nothing for me. No basic cruise, no TAAC, and no autopilot.

The lane lines showed up but no speed limit sign, no cruise speed, no steering wheel.

At a stop light I put it in park, disabled autosteer (which disabled NOA). I then drove to the next stop light and put it in park and re-enabled autosteer and NOA. Everything worked as normal from then on.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

turnem said:


> I've got 2019.12.1.1 (got it this morning) coming from 2019.7.105.
> 
> On 2019.7.105 I didn't have Sentry mode and while I had NOA I didn't have the option for not confirming automatic lane changes nor did I have the option to automatically enable NOA.
> 
> ...


This could be a big data point knowing you had 7.105. So you've got a new car and likely FSD HW. Some speculation we might have different SW releases until they could merge them if any real differences. This could show they can already merge to a single release or it could be part of the reason they pulled 12.1.1 who knows. Significant however that you went from 7.105 to 12.1.1. Consider adding a line in your signature with your car information if you would, include for us that you have the FSD HW. That could be interesting and meaningful over the next month or two with some of these new software rollouts and changes.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

GDN said:


> This could be a big data point knowing you had 7.105. So you've got a new car and likely FSD HW. Some speculation we might have different SW releases until they could merge them if any real differences. This could show they can already merge to a single release or it could be part of the reason they pulled 12.1.1 who knows. Significant however that you went from 7.105 to 12.1.1. Consider adding a line in your signature with your car information if you would, include for us that you have the FSD HW. That could be interesting and meaningful over the next month or two with some of these new software rollouts and changes.


Will do on the signature!

I'm assuming that others (perhaps that was HW2.5) have NOA with the option of not confirming automatic lane changes right?


----------



## Radeon888 (Mar 16, 2019)

I just got notification and installed it. Jumped from 2019.8.5(3aaa23d) to 2019.12.1.1 (4b1dd29) Too bad I’m overseas but still pretty amazing to confirm a software update for my car parked at home in Vancouver while sitting in a hotel room in Tokyo  Man, I miss my Model 3, lol!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

turnem said:


> I've got 2019.12.1.1 (got it this morning) coming from 2019.7.105.
> 
> On 2019.7.105 I didn't have Sentry mode and while I had NOA I didn't have the option for not confirming automatic lane changes nor did I have the option to automatically enable NOA.
> 
> ...


That might just be the autopilot cameras and system recalibrating after an update. Obviously the stalk had to work or you wouldn't have been able to put it in drive in the first place.
Although I think you get an error message that it is unavailable normally.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

panpanbebe said:


> I spoke to Tesla they said this release also buggy, they will stop rolling out will release another one to fix them.


Tesla's been dead since 1943. I suspect whoever you talked to doesn't know the whole story, as it continues to roll out as fast as ever.



awhiting said:


> I was just notified by Tesla that 12.1.1 has a problem and all updates to this version have stopped on the M3. I'm bummed because I was looking forward to some of the features. They are now saying the latest update is 8.6.


Are you two the same person? They haven't stopped the update.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

No Model 3's have gotten this update for several hours now, only S & X.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Not according to teslafi. Still plenty of new installs this evening.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

eagleco said:


> *Has anyone else seen the headlight icon turn blue?* Perhaps that's the headlights turning on as a failover if day/night can't be determined?


Or maybe they've tweaked how highbeams are displayed?
The high beams were always a blue headlight icon displayed right next to the green headlight icon.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

JWardell said:


> That might just be the autopilot cameras and system recalibrating after an update. Obviously the stalk had to work or you wouldn't have been able to put it in drive in the first place.
> Although I think you get an error message that it is unavailable normally.


True. But what I meant when I said the stalk wasn't working is that when I tapped it down once (or twice) while driving it did nothing. It didn't even tell me that TAAC or Autosteer were unavailable.

Also, I had normal functionality in the morning after applying the update so I don't think it was a camera calibration issue.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

sduck said:


> Not according to teslafi. Still plenty of new installs this evening.


On model 3s?


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> On model 3s?


There are still 3's getting it this morning, but a small number.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I've only had the one small quirk that I mentioned above and it was easily resolved. Everything else appears to be working well for me on this build. The biggest improvement I've noticed is that automatic lane changes (when on Autosteer, not NOA) are MUCH quicker and efficient than the prior version.

I'm still seeing the same horrific lag when resuming from a stop though. The acceleration is far too slow leaving me 5-6 car lengths behind the car in front of me so I almost always end up jamming my foot on the gas to get caught up. I had a really frustrated driver behind me this morning as I was trying to be patient and let the car do its thing. I really hope they address this in future releases.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

sduck said:


> Not according to teslafi. Still plenty of new installs this evening.


Again, not on Model 3. On S / X. When I left work yesterday the percentage of Model 3's on this software was 40.1%, I think. Now it's 40.4. Not much movement in over 12 hours. Slowed to a bare trickle, as was shown above.


----------



## rsf (Jul 22, 2018)

On 12.1.1 I have a bug where the audio volume increases when shifting to reverse.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

rsf said:


> On 12.1.1 I have a bug where the audio volume increases when shifting to reverse.


Does it stay increased? Or just momentarily (like the bug where it increases when your bluetooth connection ends)?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I was on 2019.8.3 and called my SC for 12.1.1
They told me it isn't rolling out due to an issue.
I tried to convince the guy that 12.1 stopped but 12.1.1 is out per this and other sites.
He said all 2019.12's stopped but we see that is not the case.

The latest he could push to my M3 LR was 8.6.1, said no choice for anything later.
Added auto lane change w/out confirmation and the 5% power increase.
Auto lane change without confirmation worked well in the rain last night and even appreciated that it moves to the right lane when it doesn't need to pass anyone.

Wonder if I will ever see 12.1.1


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I was on 2019.8.3 and called my SC for 12.1.1
> They told me it isn't rolling out due to an issue.
> I tried to convince the guy that 12.1 stopped but 12.1.1 is out per this and other sites.
> He said all 2019.12's stopped but we see that is not the case.
> ...


If the rollout has stopped, I wouldn't force the issue. Chances are you don't want it. I've not seen (in my 6 months of ownership) this large (40% on TeslaFi) of a rollout stop, but it most definitely has for M3's.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MRinPDX said:


> While I understand the need to provide language choices now that they are shipping outside the US, one peeve for me is that the language choices were put more centrally on the display settings screen than others which we are likely to change more often like Energy Display. Language settings in my opinion is something one is not as likely to change after selecting it once. Some of you may disagree LoL.
> 
> View attachment 25485


Just like "walk away lock" option (which I always switch off at home) is last in line on its particular page, so one always has to a roll down to the bottom of the locks page.....

Repeat rant: I wish walk away lock could be automatically disabled at home base, triggered with homelink use.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

I received software update notification probably around 3am yesterday morning. When I woke up and saw the notification on my phone, I tapped on it and it simply opened up Tesla app and brought me to home screen. There's no update to initiate. I, then, went to the car right away and there's no update to be found. That made me believe that Tesla pulled 12.1.1 update. However, it looks like some Model 3's are still getting 12.1.1 update. I'm a little confused now.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

changsteer said:


> I received software update notification probably around 3am yesterday morning. When I woke up and saw the notification on my phone, I tapped on it and it simply opened up Tesla app and brought me to home screen. There's no update to initiate. I, then, went to the car right away and there's no update to be found. That made me believe that Tesla pulled 12.1.1 update. However, it looks like some Model 3's are still getting 12.1.1 update. I'm a little confused now.


Weird for sure...few days of 0 and now back to BIG numbers the past few days...I had the phantom SW notification as well two days ago and havent seen anything since. Currently on 8.5


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Mike said:


> Just like "walk away lock" option (which I always switch off at home) is last in line on its particular page, so one always has to a roll down to the bottom of the locks page.....
> 
> Repeat rant: I wish walk away lock could be automatically disabled at home base, triggered with homelink use.


Agreed. I have actually tweeted @Elon asking for it. So annoying to have to grab / remember phone when going out to the garage. Now that mirrors are enabled, along with homelink, should be easy....I would think.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

changsteer said:


> I received software update notification probably around 3am yesterday morning. When I woke up and saw the notification on my phone, I tapped on it and it simply opened up Tesla app and brought me to home screen. There's no update to initiate. I, then, went to the car right away and there's no update to be found. That made me believe that Tesla pulled 12.1.1 update. However, it looks like some Model 3's are still getting 12.1.1 update. I'm a little confused now.


I'm confused too. I wonder if those of us (like me) who got the update have different hardware, 2.5 in my case, vs those who have HW3?


----------



## Tesla4Me! (Jul 29, 2017)

I received the 12.1.1 release a couple of days ago in my Model 3 and I have experienced a couple of issues since. First, streaming would stop after the first song and indicate a "loading error". As detailed above, a reboot solved this issue. 

The second issue for me is more serious. Twice now my car would not go into drive and instead displayed the message about needing to use the key card. This is the first time that this has happened since I received my car last September. Note that my phone said the Tesla application was connected to my car, and my car had just automatically unlocked upon walk up. (It also automatically locks upon walk away fine.) Placing the key card on the center console did NOT allow the car to go into drive. Rebooting the car with the two thumb switches and brake petal restored normal operation. My car then worked fine the rest of the day over multiple trips. The next day, however, I experienced the same behavior. This time instead of rebooting, I used the Tesla app to "start" the car. This worked fine and the car worked fine the rest of the day over multiple trips. I am hoping that the next update fixes this!


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Tesla4Me! said:


> I received the 12.1.1 release a couple of days ago in my Model 3 and I have experienced a couple of issues since. First, streaming would stop after the first song and indicate a "loading error". As detailed above, a reboot solved this issue.
> 
> The second issue for me is more serious. Twice now my car would not go into drive and instead displayed the message about needing to use the key card. This is the first time that this has happened since I received my car last September. Note that my phone said the Tesla application was connected to my car, and my car had just automatically unlocked upon walk up. (It also automatically locks upon walk away fine.) Placing the key card on the center console did NOT allow the car to go into drive. Rebooting the car with the two thumb switches and brake petal restored normal operation. My car then worked fine the rest of the day over multiple trips. The next day, however, I experienced the same behavior. This time instead of rebooting, I used the Tesla app to "start" the car. This worked fine and the car worked fine the rest of the day over multiple trips. I am hoping that the next update fixes this!


Yikes! What a pain. Hopefully they push a new update to address issues like this soon. First I've heard of the key issues but several have reporting streaming music challenges.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

changsteer said:


> However, it looks like some Model 3's are still getting 12.1.1 update. I'm a little confused now.


Total number of Model 3's on 12.1.1 showing on TeslaFi hasn't changed since 1141 total this morning. And it looks like the last Model 3's getting it were on 12.1.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

changsteer said:


> Just saw 12.1.2 showed up on TeslaFi. I guess I'll be waiting for 12.1.2 then!


I'm seeing some 8.5 that didn't get updated to 12.1.1 earlier are getting 8.6.1 now. It'll be interesting to see which version I eventually get.


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

changsteer said:


> I received software update notification probably around 3am yesterday morning. When I woke up and saw the notification on my phone, I tapped on it and it simply opened up Tesla app and brought me to home screen. There's no update to initiate. I, then, went to the car right away and there's no update to be found. That made me believe that Tesla pulled 12.1.1 update. However, it looks like some Model 3's are still getting 12.1.1 update. I'm a little confused now.


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

turnem said:


> I've only had the one small quirk that I mentioned above and it was easily resolved. Everything else appears to be working well for me on this build. The biggest improvement I've noticed is that automatic lane changes (when on Autosteer, not NOA) are MUCH quicker and efficient than the prior version.
> 
> I'm still seeing the same horrific lag when resuming from a stop though. The acceleration is far too slow leaving me 5-6 car lengths behind the car in front of me so I almost always end up jamming my foot on the gas to get caught up. I had a really frustrated driver behind me this morning as I was trying to be patient and let the car do its thing. I really hope they address this in future releases.


FWIW, I'm almost 100% sure you're running on FSD in your Model 3. I've got FSD (bought 4/15) and everything you described earlier (as far as features included/missing) was spot-on. I was confirmed by a technician that I'm definitely on the HW3.0 unit.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

DWalker said:


> FWIW, I'm almost 100% sure you're running on FSD in your Model 3. I've got FSD (bought 4/15) and everything you described earlier (as far as features included/missing) was spot-on. I was confirmed by a technician that I'm definitely on the HW3.0 unit.


Yea - there seems to be a fairly consistent fact-pattern here.

Do you have no-confirmation lane changes on NOA? Most folks on 2019.12.1.X have this except for those coming from 2019.7.10X


----------



## EDHT3 (Oct 30, 2018)

12.1.1 has been problematic for me. Car isn’t sleeping for long periods and the screen hung during a drive.


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

turnem said:


> Yea - there seems to be a fairly consistent fact-pattern here.
> 
> Do you have no-confirmation lane changes on NOA? Most folks on 2019.12.1.X have this except for those coming from 2019.7.10X


I still have to confirm the lane change with the blinker. My guess is they're still recompiling the code for the newer features for the FSD module, since it's an entirely different architecture.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I had no streaming issues with 12.1.1 but this morning I kept getting a stream loading error. It eventually played but it took several tries. Could just be coincidental and related to bad cell reception.


----------



## Lardog (Oct 26, 2018)

rsf said:


> On 12.1.1 I have a bug where the audio volume increases when shifting to reverse.


I have had this issue too. The volume increases when I put the vehicle in reverse, at which point I turn it down. A moment or two later it does the same thing, possible as I move the steering wheel while backing up. Has happened all three times I've driven the car since the update.


----------

